# 32 shot in Chicago since Saturday Morning



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And California thinks that removing the guns from law abiding citizens will keep them out of the hands of criminals. Pure Folly. I guess we just need a little more time to allow the similar Chicago gun laws to work. Blame everything on the guns and push the truth as far back as you can.

At least 32 reportedly shot in Chicago so far on Fourth of July weakened | Fox News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Y'all be racis to be pertin' dat out. 
It be the white man's fault.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well thankfully they dont seem to be very accurate. One dead out of 32 shot seems like a lack of good marksmanship or something.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Same ol, same ol.........


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe they just need some lessons


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Obviously more gun control is needed! If we ban guns then it will be illegal for criminals to have them and they won't be able to hurt anybody......I can't even type this with a straight face


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Best gunshot wound surgeons reside in Chicago no doubt.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Best gunshot wound surgeons reside in Chicago no doubt.


They get a bonus if they enlist in the army medical corps, prior GSW experience.

If they left the trash in the streets to die, less problems in the future, and it would save medical costs and supplies.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The obvious moral decay in such high numbers that such shootings are common place from sweeping the real problems under the rug and claiming the root cause is something other than it is. Cut the the libtard pc crap and address the issue and say "so what" to those who do not like the answer. You need those in charge with the intestinal fortitude ad courage to take the heat and keep them in charge when things get tuff as opposed to heading for the high grass.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

That video is hilarious.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Was looking for some stats on the Aussie gun control efforts. Found this. Fairly interesting read.

The Facts That Neither Side Wants To Admit About Gun Control


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Huh. Slow weekend.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well thankfully they dont seem to be very accurate. One dead out of 32 shot seems like a lack of good marksmanship or something.


Actually, the wounded cause a massive drain on medical facilities, that is paid for by honest, working, taxpayers.
All these shootings are between gangs, usually drug gangs. I can not shed a tear if everyone of them dies. Good riddance.

Locally, the big city to the south, Jacksonville, Florida has the same problem. Their sheriff stated the obvious in answer to a reporter's question, that anyone who is not involved in drugs or the drug trade really doesn't have much to worry about.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The sheriff's statement's isn't quiet accurate. He should have included unless your too poor to live anywhere except where this crap is going on. I understand that most people end up where they end up because of life choices they make but even if somebody made poor choices and is living in the ghetto they still don't deserve to get shot or have their kids shot by roving gangbangers fighting over territory. I still maintain a lot of this crap would be prevented if judges would give criminals more than a week in jail after the police arrest and find stolen guns, guns that have been tampered with, and or drugs.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There are so many gangs in Chicago it is impossible to phathom the crime. El Rukn, Gangster Disciples, crips, bloods, Kitchen, Hoover, Mason, Hoover/Mason, Grape Street, That place has em' all. Not one worthy to draw breath in a civilized society.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The sheriff's statement's isn't quiet accurate. He should have included unless your too poor to live anywhere except where this crap is going on. I understand that most people end up where they end up because of life choices they make but even if somebody made poor choices and is living in the ghetto they still don't deserve to get shot or have their kids shot by roving gangbangers fighting over territory. I still maintain a lot of this crap would be prevented if judges would give criminals more than a week in jail after the police arrest and find stolen guns, guns that have been tampered with, and or drugs.


Seriously, most are too stupid to leave. My great Grandfather gave up everything but the clothes on his back and took a freighter across the Atlantic ocean to LEGALLY enter the US. Then went to work mining coal before getting a better job in the freaking furnaces of a steel mill. His son, my grandfather worked the same job and my dad's first job was the same. I was the first Slippy to walk on a college campus and walk out with a degree.

Ain't no Slippy a slave to the gubmint


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Seriously, most are too stupid to leave. My great Grandfather gave up everything but the clothes on his back and took a freighter across the Atlantic ocean to LEGALLY enter the US. Then went to work mining coal before getting a better job in the freaking furnaces of a steel mill. His son, my grandfather worked the same job and my dad's first job was the same. I was the first Slippy to walk on a college campus and walk out with a degree.
> 
> Ain't no Slippy a slave to the gubmint


they don't want to leave, even those who happen to be white in color. If your that poor and or a minority you can get a free ride from pre school through PHD on the government but few of them take advantage of it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's all, just 32. Imagine the toll if law enforcement is gone in a SHTF scenario.

Somebody needs to start a weapons training program. Maybe a indoor practice range in the hood. Let's get it over with.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

In 20/20 hindsight..yes we should have picked our own cotton. Jumping immediately to the current stage of possible solutions..I think Archie Bunker was right. Give them all guns and nobody will be brave enough to start any trouble. Try to teach them not to hold it sideways.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Over 60 shootings


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> They get a bonus if they enlist in the army medical corps, prior GSW experience.
> 
> If they left the trash in the streets to die, less problems in the future, and it would save medical costs and supplies.


actually the other way around - the military had a co-op program with 1-2 Chicago hospitals to allow docs & medics work the emergency wards as combat training - not sure if that's still going ....

the military wouldn't be getting a Chicago surgeon to enlist - they might be a vet and still active - but you're into the big bucks $$$$ and top of the game if you resident at any of the Chicago hospitals - even Cook County Hospital as freaking nutz as that hole is - it's still considered plum ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The sheriff's statement's isn't quiet accurate. He should have included unless your too poor to live anywhere except where this crap is going on. I understand that most people end up where they end up because of life choices they make but even if somebody made poor choices and is living in the ghetto they still don't deserve to get shot or have their kids shot by roving gangbangers fighting over territory. I still maintain a lot of this crap would be prevented if judges would give criminals more than a week in jail after the police arrest and find stolen guns, guns that have been tampered with, and or drugs.


those people that you are concerned about are 100% the problem - NO SNITCH - it's not only a gang program but a way of life .... 1,000s of ghetto dwellers know within hours who exactly shot & killed some 8 year old - snitch? - hell no .... no problem until it's THEIR 8 year old kid ....

a VERY small % of the shootings & murders are solved - and they occur outside the No Snitch ghetto .... committed outside that wall of no cooperation .... if a black travels to the Northside to crook and shoots or assaults someone - he's dead meat - he doesn't make it to the train station .... hundreds of 911 calls, video, eye witness testimony, descriptions, court appearances - FULL cooperation ....

don't feel sorry for people that live exactly the way they like it ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> actually the other way around - the military had a co-op program with 1-2 Chicago hospitals to allow docs & medics work the emergency wards as combat training - not sure if that's still going ....
> 
> the military wouldn't be getting a Chicago surgeon to enlist - they might be a vet and still active - but you're into the big bucks $$$$ and top of the game if you resident at any of the Chicago hospitals - even Cook County Hospital as freaking nutz as that hole is - it's still considered plum ....


I was being sarcastic with the enlistment bonus, but not the other half of it.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I've reached the point that I no longer care how many of them kill each other. The more that bite the dust the fewer sucking up on welfare.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Pretty much


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Quip said:


> I've reached the point that I no longer care how many of them kill each other. The more that bite the dust the fewer sucking up on welfare.


Sadly, the females are spitting out new ones at a rate that would make Henry Ford proud.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Sadly, the females are spitting out new ones at a rate that would make Henry Ford proud.


That would be some very busy vaginas!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Sadly, the females are spitting out new ones at a rate that would make Henry Ford proud.


And we get to pay for each and every one of them


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

MSM actually reported that 50 got shot over the three day weekend.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't feel sorry for any of them . let them kill there self's , that's less we have to worry about later .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The truth is they know a gun ban won't stop these morons from killing each other. Good riddance to every last one of them. It's never been about reducing crime and murder. Man will always find ways to do that. The gun grabbing liberal socialists know that. It's all about disarming the American public. Particularly rifles. A disarmed populace makes for a happy tyrannical government.


----------

